# AR North America AR 118 1500 PSI ELECTRIC PRESSURE WASHER



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

*AR North America AR 118 1500 PSI Electric Pressure Washer*

Not exactly a woodworking tool, but it's useful enough around the house that it merits a mention...

The AR118 is a compact portable electric power washer. It’s not be in the same league as a $1500 commercial grade gas powered washer, but it’s plenty capable for average residential use, and is an excellent bang for the buck. It’s small, lightweight, inexpensive, and very portable. It does an excellent job on vinyl siding, patio furniture, concrete, paint and stain removal from decks, and is great at prerinsing major dirt off the car, though you’ll still need to wash with soap and a sponge to remove the road film. The adjustable spray nozzle adjusts easily from a light mist to hard cutting beam of water. The attachments go together quickly and easily, and it seems surprisingly well made for the price. I’ve run it for hours at a time without a whimper from it. For such a low cost unit, I’ve got a lot of confidence in the build quality of this pump and motor. On a more critical note, the hose is a little stiff, and some water does leak from the hose attachment. The storage compartments for the nozzle attachments are handy, but the cord storage area is far too small for the entire cord that’s included….you can only wrap about 1/3 of the cord around it before it’s full.


I was a little concerned that a pressure washer for < $100 might be nothing more than a glorified squirt gun, but this one is a really useful tool at a great price. I’d certainly expect more from a more expensive unit, but overall I don’t know how much more I could expect from an electric power washer at this price point.


----------

